# Getting The Right Case Gasket?



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi, just opened my new tissonic to note down the serial numbers and someone has sealed the case with bituminous gunk, rather than a gasket (or the gasket as seriously degraded).

Any idea how and where I'll get the correct gasket?

Were it an Omega, I'd be confident that the part number would be easy to get, but do Tissot have the same support for vintage watches?

If not; daft as it sounds, how do I measure up for a gasket? Do they come in different thicknesses?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> someone has sealed the case with bituminous gunk, rather than a gasket (or the gasket as seriously degraded).


I think some of the old gaskets went this way. I've certainly had several watches were the gasket has turned into a thick, black guey mess.

You can buy packs of assorted wristwatch back gaskets...either in square/rectangular section or circular section. I've always just matched up whatever size fits best.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Helpful and reassuring.

I am glad this place exists.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

It depends on how the case is designed, if there is a little grove that circles the case that the back sits over it probably needs an O-ring gasket, if there is a little step then it probably needs a flat (or rectangular cross sectioned) gasket. Alot of plastic cased watches have a square cross sectioned gasket (and generally need to be replaced everytime the watch is opened or else the water resistancy can be effected).

Push-backs ALWAYS have an o-ring gasket as far as I can tell, and I have opened thousands of watches.

There are literally hundreds of sizes and thickness of these little rubber gaskets, I have a couple of hundred at my disposal at work, its when they are square or shaped I have problems.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Amphibimoose said:


> It depends on how the case is designed, if there is a little grove that circles the case that the back sits over it probably needs an O-ring gasket, if there is a little step then it probably needs a flat (or rectangular cross sectioned) gasket. Alot of plastic cased watches have a square cross sectioned gasket (and generally need to be replaced everytime the watch is opened or else the water resistancy can be effected).
> 
> Push-backs ALWAYS have an o-ring gasket as far as I can tell, and I have opened thousands of watches.
> 
> There are literally hundreds of sizes and thickness of these little rubber gaskets, I have a couple of hundred at my disposal at work, its when they are square or shaped I have problems.


Forgot to say thanks for the above amphibimoose, the caseback is push-on, I'll get myself a selection.

Cheers

Andy


----------

